# Hawaii Reviews for August 2009



## billhall (Aug 2, 2009)

Hawaii Reviews for August 2009


----------



## billhall (Aug 2, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 7/3/09*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:  Ken Rabidou​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kahana Falls, Maui, 07/25/09*

*New Review *


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:  Daniel E Slagle​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 3, 2009)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 7/10/09*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:  Ken Rabidou​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2009)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 7/11/09*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower 
Reviewer:  Daniel Blasiak​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2009)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 7/25/09*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  John and Amalia Mueller​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 9, 2009)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, 8/1/09*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Jeff Kessler​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 8/1/09*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 18, 2009)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 7/17/09*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer:  Ken Rabidou​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 8/12/09*

*New Review *


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:  Robert Wickersham​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 28, 2009)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 8/19/09*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 28, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 1/08/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club  
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 30, 2009)

*Banyan Harbor, Kauai, 8/6/09*

*New Review *


Banyan Harbor 
Reviewer:  Lori Raudenbush​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

